# Morel Midbass Passive Crossover Add on



## Stereowhore (Aug 29, 2015)

Par of Morel ADMW 9 Crossovers Midbass mid-bass 150hz 12db low pass ADXO


No reserve, not sure what they're worth.


----------



## Benno928 (Aug 17, 2016)

I know this add is old, but do you still have the crossovers? I need a pair for my Morel speakers


----------

